# Anton Bauer: Violin concerto (1921)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

The nearly forgotten German composer *Anton Bauer* (1893-1950) composed a *Violin concerto* in 1921. Curiously I never came across this information in all the years researching on 20th century violin concertos and just got aware of it a few weeks ago when I bought a part of the composer's estate. The piano reduction of the Violin concerto can now be downloaded from my website with a short sound snippet:

*https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/violin-concertos/anton-bauer/*

A short biography:

Anton Bauer was born on 23 January 1893 in Mallersdorf near Regensburg (Germany). He studied music at the university and the Akademie der Tonkunst in Munich. First he worked as a Kapellmeister, but was emploied as a Bavarian governmental music teacher since 1923. Anton Bauer moved a few times over the years and was active in Freising, Cham, Rosenheim and Moosburg before he returned to Munich in his late years.
Anton Bauer composed mainly vocal music like songs, choral compositions and masses. He also wrote books on music theory like Atonale Satztechnik (1925) or Der Geigenkenner (1937). And Anton Bauer intensively researched about the folk music of Bavaria and published dozens of these collected compositions (for example "20 altbayerische Ländler", "30 altbayerische Tänze").
Anton Bauer died on 30 October 1950 in Munich.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Good job again Vlncto, keep them coming.


----------

